# Employment in Paphos



## Morghana (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello Everyone - I'm new to Forums - so please bare with me! I was recently in Paphos on holiday and a few people approached me saying that I should look into doing Security work/door security there as there are no female security guards there (I have since come back and got my SIA Licence, First Aid Advanced and looking to complete more courses). I would like to basically move there, am looking at going next year - but does anyone know the best way about getting a job abroad (never lived or worked outside of the UK before). Are there any employment agencies out there etc or can someone recommend the best place to start job hunting wise? Thank you for reading this and hoping for some positive feedback!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Morghana said:


> ......... - so please bare with me!


That's the best offer I've had all day!

:heh:

Pete


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Security Jobs*

Hello Morghana

Welcome to the forum and perhaps I can start you off with a few ideas. 

G4S is one of the well known security institutions in Cyprus 

G4S

Other general employment agencies can be found if you type in something like 'Cyprus jobs' or a similar search phrase in your internet browser.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Website links*

There are links to several recruitment websites in the sticky thread 'useful website links.'


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cy...living-cyprus/37433-useful-website-links.html


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's the best offer I've had all day!
> 
> :heh:
> 
> Pete


Why is it we can always rely on you! :eyebrows:


----------

